# arrow on the sprenger bits.



## summertoots (25 September 2008)

Hi, Can someone please tell me what side the arrow on the sprenger bits should be on and what way it should face please? I thought I had put it back on like usual but as he has gone like a ar*e the last two nights I have some doubt creaping in. Thank you muchly xx.


----------



## Pidge (25 September 2008)

near side and arrow pointing down


----------



## summertoots (25 September 2008)

Thank you, I had it right after all.


----------



## Pidge (25 September 2008)

no probs


----------



## Bess (25 September 2008)

Left hand side and arrow facing forwards  
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.sprenger.de/hs/abt_reit/neuheiten/40600eng.htm


----------

